# Front snow plow that works off 3 pt. hitch



## John C. Posey (Jul 5, 2019)

I once saw an advertisement from a guy on Craig's List, years ago now. 

He was selling a snow plow. It was a frame that ran under the tractor, hooked to the 3 pt. hitch. The other end of the frame stuck out from under the tractor. And the snow blade
Attached to it there. There may have been a Pivot-Point on the underside of the tractor.

I thought it was an inventive implement. I didn't need anything like that then. Now, I'm thinking it would be a great implement to install on my NAA this winter. 

Problem is , not matter how many different ways I describe it on the Internet, I get information for everything except what I want.

Are any of the Members Familiar with this. If so Please supply what information you can.

Thanks Everyone!!!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello John,
I'm not familiar with the snow plow you are referring to. I suspect that hydraulically operated front snow plows were so much simpler that mechanical front units couldn't gain a foothold.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I believe it's a Deereborne model 19-1 frame, and a 19-2 blade


----------



## John C. Posey (Jul 5, 2019)

pogobill said:


> I believe it's a Deereborne model 19-1 frame, and a 19-2 blade



pogo, you are exactly correct. I put an AD on Craig's List and got a reply from a man not too far from here. He sent a picture but it only showed a foot or less of one end and one of the blade.
The rest of it was covered with Misc. stuff a couple feet deep.
Then I found that he did not have all the pieces and the Farmer he got it from had used some sort of homemade rigging to make it work. So, No deal.
Didn't hear from anyone else.

Thank You for the information.


----------

